# Igor USB LIRC oder Kernel

## Tinitus

Hallo,

möchte gerne ein IGOR USB IR Empfänger am Rechner benutzen.

Ich hatte nun lirc installiert. Hat nicht geklappt. Nun habe ich das Kernelmodul im Kernel 3.7.4 (Gentoo) als Modul bauen lassen.

Wenn ich den USB Stick einstecke kommt dort nur:

```

usb 3-1.5: new low-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

usb 3-1.5: device descriptor read/64, error -32

hub 3-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

```

Was läuft da falsch?

----------

## uhai

Das Lirc-Wiki kennst Du vermutlich?

uhai

----------

